# Melitta caffeo solo grinder, rotating but no beans going inside



## Bifeaza (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi,

My melitta caffeo solo is not grinding anymore, although I can hear the grinder rotating, but no coffee beans go inside..

Also my descaling program is not working to be started.

I press start button and the one for double coffee but the descaling program does not start.

Any ideas how to "reset" the software?

, or something like this, as this happened in the past, and I took the machine to a repair shop and they said that they did not find anything wrong but apply a reset (?!) and descaling, for which I had to pay a good amount of money.

Thank you!


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

A bit of a long shot but have you tried factory reset in settings ?


----------



## Bifeaza (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi,

I have tried factory reset, pressing the button for brewing strength and on/off button for more then 2 seconds, but no luck.

Any idea what are the connectors for this ports and any idea of a software for debugging?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Is the little door that allows the beans to enter the grinder jammed.


----------



## Bifeaza (Jan 9, 2021)

Doesn't seem anything jammed..










is there another "door" that you are referring to?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't see the image you have linked to, perhaps you have not made it public?


----------



## Bifeaza (Jan 9, 2021)

Hopefully this would be more relevant and the link will work:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/tMb68zhJ4yXgKEd46


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know about the solo, but in my Varianza there is a door/flap that opens in the bean hopper sending a portion of coffee beans into the grinder, which then closes when it grinds, allowing the entire dose to be ground out...minimising what's left in the grinder

If you have a door like that, perhaps it's jammed closed. I can't tell if you have that flap because there isn't a photo of the inside of the bean hopper in an assembled machine.


----------



## Bifeaza (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi,

..so I came back to say that this topic can be closed as I solved my problem..

I did some youtube searching and after I have managed to properly clean the grinder..it all works just fine.

Thank you for your support!


----------



## chijingavictory (10 mo ago)

Hello i have caffeo solo perfect milk melitta machine when i press cups button it grinder and brewer it looks goes to its position then its coffee beans rotating from left to right and machine goes off. Kindly assist me what is the problem on my machine?


----------



## Jodee (8 mo ago)

Bifeaza said:


> Hi,
> 
> ..so I came back to say that this topic can be closed as I solved my problem..
> 
> ...


Hey!! Can you share process to clear the grinder as mine has the same problem


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Bifeaza said:


> Hi,
> 
> ..so I came back to say that this topic can be closed as I solved my problem..
> 
> ...


Closed as requested.


----------

